# Newbie need help with Bear Flare 2



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

yes your looking for a needle in a hay sack. on the other hand i have made strings for older bows up to 2 inches shorter that seamed to work


----------



## Milner540 (Jan 17, 2012)

I spoke with Bear Customer service the other day and they directed me to a person with Midwest archery in Ill. When I have a couple of minutes to spare, I will take the bow apart and get photos of the wheel and draw length module for them. Then they will dig through there stash of parts to see what can be found. Thanks


----------

